# MEGABoom 2 liter targets



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Anybody ever us these MegaBoom bottle targets? Supposed to be super loud. I wanted to see if it was possible to pierce with a slingshot AND round steel ammo. They look like fun.

http://megaboomtargets.com/


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Never used one, but I will now! Steel will DEFINITELY pierce ...

...thanks for posting this!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like these Big Blast Target Inflators . All you need is a bike pump to pressurize free bottles. The valves are inexpensive and reusable over and over. Yes they are very loud. Like a gun or firework. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/33169-the-best-target-ever/


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Why is this the first I'm hearing of such wonderful recipients of my slingshot fury?!?


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Actually hillbilly's product looks like a better deal in more ways than one.

It's much cheaper.

It looks like the bottle cap is completely removed with the megaboom, and you have to leave the bottle attached to the megaboom even when blowing it up. They even sell a ($35 !!) shield to protect the megaboom while shooting. Watch their videos!

The big blast looks like a blast compared to the megadud.


----------



## ClassicHillbilly (Jun 11, 2014)

There's a bit more to this picture that needs to be considered and please correct me if I'm wrong ... Most slingshots can't break a cola bottle. Treefork discovered this back early in the summer but the old master soon found a better way. He introduced the crinkly water bottle to the sport and then took it a step further.

Each Big Blast kit contains 6 valves that can be used in water bottles along with the cap that came on the bottle (the kit cap fits only cola bottles) but treefork repurposed the BIGGER Blast valve that was intended for use with 3-liter bottles. AND the BIGGER BLAST is cheaper - 30 valves for $9.95 instead of 6 in the Big Blast kit.

He explains how to do it here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Big-Blast-Target-Inflator-BIGGER-Blast-for-Water-and-3-liters-40-valves-/151408256344?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

ClassicHillbilly said:


> There's a bit more to this picture that needs to be considered and please correct me if I'm wrong ... Most slingshots can't break a cola bottle. Treefork discovered this back early in the summer but the old master soon found a better way. He introduced the crinkly water bottle to the sport and then took it a step further.
> 
> Each Big Blast kit contains 6 valves that can be used in water bottles along with the cap that came on the bottle (the kit cap fits only cola bottles) but treefork repurposed the BIGGER Blast valve that was intended for use with 3-liter bottles. AND the BIGGER BLAST is cheaper - 30 valves for $9.95 instead of 6 in the Big Blast kit.
> 
> ...


 I have been on the fence with getting some of these but Treeforks use of the Bigger Blast is perfect and so affordable  Going to be a BLAST!!!!!!


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

treefork said:


> I like these Big Blast Target Inflators . All you need is a bike pump to pressurize free bottles. The valves are inexpensive and reusable over and over. Yes they are very loud. Like a gun or firework. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/33169-the-best-target-ever/


That's good info Treefork thanks,

I think I might get some of those as well. We'll do a test on the Megaboom most likely this weekend and Ill be sure to post for those who are interested. I think the MegaBoom is claiming to be the loudest. (150 Db) But I have no way of comparing until I order the ones you have.

BTW--What did your neighbors think?...lol.


----------



## ClassicHillbilly (Jun 11, 2014)

I make no claim to being the loudest and don't have the resources to measure the sound level but my old hillbilly logic tells me that the bigger the bottle, the higher the pressure, the louder the explosion.

How much pressure will they take? Years ago I coupled a 2-liter to my compressor using a 1 inch cable grip and the bottles failed to blow at max compressor output of 140 psi. The only way I could make them explode was to score the bottle lightly with a utility knife before turning the air on. Please understand that for safety reasons I'm not suggesting you pump a bottle to 140 psi.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The Pocket Shot said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > I like these Big Blast Target Inflators . All you need is a bike pump to pressurize free bottles. The valves are inexpensive and reusable over and over. Yes they are very loud. Like a gun or firework. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/33169-the-best-target-ever/
> ...


That's a false claim. It depends on the bottle and how much pressure you put in it.That makes the boom and db's. The stronger the bottle the more pressure it can handle and hence the louder the boom. I'm in total control of that by choosing the bottle and pressurizing it using a pressure gauge. A slingshot is limited in its power and ability to burst all types of bottles. Soda bottles were designed to handle pressure because they carry a carbonated product. Water bottles are weaker but better for slingshot applications.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Hillbilly, I just now noticed you're from West Virginia, now I know I have to buy some Big Blasts!
I was born in Madison (Boone County). My dad was a coal miner and my oldest brother was too (of course, what else do people do in Madison?). Pics from my last visit:
http://pixelsby.me/#20050910_MadisonCoal.jpg

Oops, not intending to hijack the thread.

From a physics standpoint what treefork says is definitely true about what determines volume. At the same pressure in the same type of bottle the only difference would be instead of a cap the megaboom device would be attached at time of kablooie. So unless the megaboom adds some type of resonance chamber or similar effect its impact is probably negligible.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> Actually hillbilly's product looks like a better deal in more ways than one.
> 
> It's much cheaper.
> 
> ...


Big Blast Target Inflators are more versatile. The bottles don't need to be mounted to the inflating unit. It's a small rubber valve in the bottle. You can set several targets out at one time and mount them at any elevation or position or configuration you can imagine for creative shots. You can put the bottles up in trees, on poles inside holes ect. I don't think I would want to shatter an expensive arrow on the Megaboom unit or put a bullet into it at a long distance miss. With the Big Blast there is nothing to get damaged. The best effect is when you add talcum powder to the bottle to get a cloud of smoke with the blast !


----------



## ClassicHillbilly (Jun 11, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> Hillbilly, I just now noticed you're from West Virginia, now I know I have to buy some Big Blasts!
> I was born in Madison (Boone County). My dad was a coal miner and my oldest brother was too (of course, what else do people do in Madison?). Pics from my last visit:
> http://pixelsby.me/#20050910_MadisonCoal.jpg
> 
> Oops, not intending to hijack the thread.


Hey Nobodo,

Welcome home!

I worked with former miners at the stamping plant in So Charleston, horrible place it was but the miners all said that their worst day in the stamping plant was a million times better than their best day underground. Got a lot of admiration for those boys!

Charlie


----------



## ClassicHillbilly (Jun 11, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> ClassicHillbilly said:
> 
> 
> > There's a bit more to this picture that needs to be considered and please correct me if I'm wrong ... Most slingshots can't break a cola bottle. Treefork discovered this back early in the summer but the old master soon found a better way. He introduced the crinkly water bottle to the sport and then took it a step further.
> ...


Here's a fair WARNING -- If shopping for BIGGER Blast on ebay there are only 5 left of the old style with 40 valves to the package. The new product cost me more to buy and there are only 30 valves in the new pack. Sorry but inflation has arrived.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

treefork said:


> The Pocket Shot said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


This is why you shoot the thicker soda bottles with a blowgun!


----------



## ClassicHillbilly (Jun 11, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> This is why you shoot the thicker soda bottles with a blowgun!
> 
> That's good info Treefork thanks,
> 
> ...


Has anyone detonated a 2-liter with a blowgun?? Will it work?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

ClassicHillbilly said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > ClassicHillbilly said:
> ...


I missed that too late for me I already order the 30 it will be just fine! Still seems like a bargain!!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

ClassicHillbilly said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > ClassicHillbilly said:
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I ran to eBay and bought the 40 pack!


----------



## ClassicHillbilly (Jun 11, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> ClassicHillbilly said:
> 
> 
> > Can-Opener said:
> ...


Thanks Beanflip -- Have a BLAST!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

ClassicHillbilly said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > This is why you shoot the thicker soda bottles with a blowgun!
> ...


I don't see why not. The darts I use will penetrate both sides of a tin can and any plastic bottle I know of. I'll do a video showing it.

View attachment 70680


----------



## ClassicHillbilly (Jun 11, 2014)

treefork said:


> ClassicHillbilly said:
> 
> 
> > NaturalFork said:
> ...


I don't doubt that the dart will penetrate a bottle but I wonder if if will just release the air with a phsss or will the bottle explode like a good Big BLAST??


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Turned out to be a lot of fun. Very loud. Took several shots with the 1/4 inch ammo.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

The Pocket Shot said:


> Turned out to be a lot of fun. Very loud. Took several shots with the 1/4 inch ammo.


Hilarious! You looked like a beekeeper in a nuclear plant, but best was the 2-liter cage!

You did confirm the 2-liters are hard to burst with a SS, though. I wonder about the chance of a bad ricochet?


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh yes, we had some crazy ricochets! That plastic is designed so that it doesn't break during shipping. It's really tough!


----------

